# Help, is my cat pregnant?!



## KayleighBraun (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi, 

I need some advice. 

We recently rescused a cat and we think she may be pregnant. 

Her belly is a lot bigger, her nipples are enlarged and pinker in colour. She is eating a lot more and sleeps a lot more. She is more loving and wants more attention from us. 

Would love to have some advice. 

Thanks  x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Yes definetly pregnant, and I don't think it will be long 

Can one of the mods move this thread over to the breeding section please


----------



## KayleighBraun (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank-you for the quick reply  

Sorry I put post in the wrong place, blame the newbie hehe 

Thanks again x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

KayleighBraun said:


> Thank-you for the quick reply
> 
> Sorry I put post in the wrong place, blame the newbie hehe
> 
> Thanks again x


Don't worry... It will be moved soon,


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

How long have you had your cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

While the information in the first part of this thread may be too late I hope there is something in the rest of it that may be of help to you
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/298452-my-cat-might-pregnant-what-should-i-do.html
You should be able to see or feel movement from around 7 weeks and the birth should follow approximately 2 weeks later. You will need to find a quiet place for her to give birth, free from draughts, out of the way of the general household and in a place where she is accessible for you should you need to assist in the birth. If you can tempt her to sleep in your chosen place so much the better as she is less likely to choose somewhere for herself that may be inconvenient


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> While the information in the first part of this thread may be too late I hope there is something in the rest of it that may be of help to you
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/298452-my-cat-might-pregnant-what-should-i-do.html
> You should be able to see or feel movement from around 7 weeks and the birth should follow approximately 2 weeks later. You will need to find a quiet place for her to give birth, free from draughts, out of the way of the general household and in a place where she is accessible for you should you need to assist in the birth. If you can tempt her to sleep in your chosen place so much the better as she is less likely to choose somewhere for herself that may be inconvenient


Got there before me Lynn. Lol ...


----------



## KayleighBraun (Jun 16, 2013)

We have had her a few months, was told by the person we got her from that she had been done. I can't feel any movements yet, I am keeping her indoors from now on as not sure when the kittens are due


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes keep her in now ,as you don't want her having them in someone's shed ... Set up a birthing box in a quite place and keep introduction her to it... She will be more inclined to use it .. Keep an eye on her and when you see movement mark the date, approx two weeks from then ..

Once she has had the kits, she will come back into heat within weeks , so please make arrangement to have she spayed once the kits are weaned ... 

Read all you can about birth and cats in general, stay with the forum as you will need all the help you can get .... 

No question is a silly question if you are unsure there are plenty of breeders, like myself to answer them


----------



## KayleighBraun (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok this is going to sound like a silly question, 

When I put my hand on her belly it feels like there is bubbles popping in her belly, does this mean anything?! Also she is very lop sided?! 

She is very restless and can't seem to settle in one place for too long. 

I have made a nesting box for her which she loves


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

All sounds normal so dont worry, my girl looked lopsided aswell but that was due to her having 4 kittens in one horn and 2 in another.

As previously mentioned no question is silly, what is silly is if you dont ask and sit and worry.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

KayleighBraun said:


> Ok this is going to sound like a silly question,
> 
> When I put my hand on her belly it feels like there is bubbles popping in her belly, does this mean anything?! Also she is very lop sided?!
> 
> ...


The feeling like 'bubbles popping' is the movement of the kittens


----------



## KayleighBraun (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank-you so much to you all for your helpful advice


----------



## KayleighBraun (Jun 16, 2013)

Will the movements get stronger?! Just trying to work out how long it will be now


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

They will, yes. I normally feel the bubbles at about 5-6 weeks but then I know others that don't feel them till 7 weeks. Kicking for me normally starts at about 7 weeks.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

I could visably see Bellas kittens moving from 6 weeks onwards and they were active right up until she gave birth


----------



## KayleighBraun (Jun 16, 2013)

I saw them move today, going to take her to the vets tomorrow so they can check her over


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Not sure what you hope to gain from visiting the vet, except a bill. If you can see them moving she's in the last couple of weeks - maybe the last week - and she could do without the stress of a vet visit.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I took a rescue for a scan as she was pregnant, the vet said 3 or 4 kitten possibly due in 2 weeks, they was partly right, i had 4 kittens born but 5 days after the scan, so vets cant tell you the due dates only how many to possibly expect and even then it can be wrong if kittens are hiding.

Dont stress her, kittens will arrive when they are ready.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> They will, yes. I normally feel the bubbles at about 5-6 weeks but then I know others that don't feel them till 7 weeks. Kicking for me normally starts at about 7 weeks.


Felt Rosie's bubbles at six weeks... Now at eight weeks you can see and feel kicks .... Sooooo cute ...


----------



## KayleighBraun (Jun 16, 2013)

Do you think I should cancel the vet app then?! I really don't want to stress her out in any way. She seems calm and happy at home. Felt/saw the kittens move today


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I would - you are just throwing money away and stressing her for no reason. What were you hoping they would say?


----------



## KayleighBraun (Jun 16, 2013)

Just to check her over really and make sure she is coping well, etc!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Well only you know that. What he sees in a vets office is different to what you see at home.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If she seems healthy and eating and drinking i personally wouldnt stress her up, if you feel she is poorly then a vet visit would be needed, only you know if she is ok.


----------



## KayleighBraun (Jun 16, 2013)

She seems to be coping well, I will cancel the vets app  

Thanks guys


----------

